# So Upset & Have a Question



## Chesawmomma (Sep 28, 2009)

In January I decided to butcher two of my goats. A friend came over and did the dead here, then took the carcasses to his house to hang. Hubby went with him and they hung them up, skinned them and walked away. it was late and dark/cold. I figured that we would go over in a couple of days and cut the meat. Long story short...they are still hanging! Naturally the meat is ruined. I am so upset that I lost that meat. Oh well, nothing can be done now.

So, I have a question. When the goats were shot we did it in my driveway, he then slit their throats and let them bleed out. This was with some snow on the ground. He then put them in the truck bed and gutted them. Now, I had no problem with this except for one thing. All the blood! My question is how do you all get rid of the blood? The next time we butcher I really do not want blood in the driveway. Oh, I live on 40 acres so the blood was not and issue, and my drive is dirt.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We just let the rain (when we have any) wash it away. Or use a sprinkler or hose to wash it into the ground. If you can do it where there is grass or rock, it's easier to wash....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We also wash it away with a hose....we have a dirt driveway as well.

So sorry you lost the meat  what a waste


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Peroxide and then hose


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

People have dirt driveways?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Huh, surveyman? You are really in tenn. Right???


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

surveyman said:


> People have dirt driveways?


Ummm, yes. What else would rural driveways be surfaced with?


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

Gravel is not dirt.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

You could lay down some feed bags to catch some of it, or when you hang them to cut the throat hang them over a bucket.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Peroxide will do the trick, it is specifically meant to break down organics.

My honeymoon cabin in Townsend tenn. Was a dirt drive, and many others around it, no gravel.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

peroxide takes out blood really well. my bf had an accident, and got blood all over the house, peroxide took it all out.


----------



## Chesawmomma (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for your replies!

yes, my driveway is dirt...so are all the driveways in this area.

Peroxide sounds good but my dogs licked up the snow covered blood for days. will the peroxide harm them? I guess I could have waited until the goat was on the truck to bleed it out into the bucket we had for the guts. Next time!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

We work with them hanging over a wheelbarrow with some straw or sawdust in the bottom to absorb excess goo. 

I put down a small handful of grain so they are calm and munching, when I pull the trigger they go out happy. We then pull them up to hang by the back legs and put the wheelbarrow underneath. When we open the neck to bleed, all the blood catches in the wheelbarrow. As we butcher, all the scraps and offal fall into the wheelbarrow as well. 

I keep a small clean bucket beside me for the liver, heart and other little bits I want to keep. We also have a couple buckets of nice warm water to rinse off hands and tools as we go.

Once done, we wheel everything out to the back of the property and rinse out the wheelbarrow with the buckets of rinse water we used.

If it's cold enough out, we wrap the carcass with a clean sheet to keep the bugs and dust off and let them hang at least 3 days before cutting up and packaging. If processing in summer, we have a spare refrigerator that we quarter the critters up, wrap in cloth and cool for 3 days. Then cut and wrap as usual.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

When peroxide is exposed to air it losses the extra oxygen molecule then it is just water. Give it 20 min then let the dogs on it!

Peroxide is H2O2. 
Water is H2O

The only difference is the extra oxygen, and it looses that quickly.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Dirt, not gravel, driveway here in Maine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry, you lost all that meat. 

I agree and good advice.


----------

